# Embroired patches?



## AhmedT (Jul 6, 2010)

*Embroidered patches for heat pressing?*

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could explain to me the process of making embroidered patches in order to heat press them on garment? I operate toyota espn9100 expert but I am not familiar with how to make the patches. Do you purchase the blank patches and then sew on them? do you recommand any specefic supplier for blank patches? We provide embroidery and heat pressing services and learning how to make patches will defintely improve our services for our customer. Please advice. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe this thread will help.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t117427.html


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

It's not as hard as you think. I use a duck cloth. I make the patch on the PC and move it to the machine to stitch out. Put backing on and cut them. PM me if you want me to give you the ends and outs in details.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

After going to the site in the other thread. I think I should show folks how to do this and save money. It really should not be that hard or cost that much. I do them every day. That's what we do mostly.


----------



## jwalk2515 (Apr 22, 2010)

Buechee,

Can you shoot me your email or website. I am about to price some patches. Thanks James


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

To make from scatch (not buying pre made blanks):
We use Polyester twill (buy in color of choice)
Put Heavyweight fusible (iron on) backing on.
Here in Aust we can buy it with the backing already applied, it is called funnily enough "Badge Material" 


Then hoop in border/sash frame.
Workout how many will fit.
Use repeat function on machine to setup job.
Hit start button and go do something else for a while.









When finished:
**I put another layer of fusible backing on, this helps to keep stitches in place and to make it look good from the back.
Then comes the boring part, cutting them out.
After a hundred or so, my hands start to feel a bit sore.








We then put the edge on and your done.

**If you are going to heat press them onto garments, use the heat press badge backing (not sure what you call it in USA) instead of fusible.

In attached image(Rosebank):
1. Strip after fusible backing has been applied to back.
2. Trimmed and ready to edge
3. Back of patch showing neat appearance with backing in place.
4. Partly edged (just for pic)
5. Finished patch.*

*In second image (3) has heat press backing.*
*


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Steve, are you using an embroidery machine or a merrowing machine to finish the edges?


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

That was my question. Looks like a merrow or a serger.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

What I use for edging is a Babylock BL3-406-WP, WP stands for Wappen (patch in German I think). It is not made anymore.
It is an overlocker modified to do badge edging.
1/3 the price of a merrow machine. Mine has lasted nearly 10 years, it is a later model than the one in the picture.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

OK Steve...what does merrow copy mean?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

jwalk2515 said:


> Buechee,
> 
> Can you shoot me your email or website. I am about to price some patches. Thanks James


PM me and I'll give you my number.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Steve you are doing way more work than I am. I use a satin border and I never use pre-backed twill. You will have to add your own heat backing as you said.


----------

